# Point leverage



## Railman83 (Aug 13, 2018)

if I have, say 10,000 points, what is the limit of borrowing and or renting?

On any one year how much usage worth of points could I get between banking borrowing and renting?


----------



## breezez (Aug 13, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> if I have, say 10,000 points, what is the limit of borrowing and or renting?
> 
> On any one year how much usage worth of points could I get between banking borrowing and renting?



Your account will show your current balance, there will be a detailed link to show expiration date of all credits and what is available to borrow.   You can always borrow future years points.

You are allowed to rent 2x your account size of credits from others.

You can also rent credits from the club but this not economical.

Example below:


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 13, 2018)

If you have a 10,000 credit account you could conceivably have up to 30,000 points available.  Last year, this year and next year.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2018)

You can rent in 2X your account size. So a 10k acccount can rent in 20k each uear. When you rent Points do they keep their original expiration date? So if you have a 10k account you could have 1 year saved + current year + borrow year = 30k. Then possibly 20k rented = 50k. Maybe 70k if you rented last year and they did not expire for 2 years.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 13, 2018)

breezez said:


> You can also rent credits from the club but this not economical.


I frequently rent credits from the club using Inventory Specials ($0.07/credit) and Bonus Time ($0.066/credit).  Both of these are less than the per credit cost of my ownership.

Very economical.

No housekeeping charges with IS and BT.  Doubly economical.


----------



## breezez (Aug 13, 2018)

CO skier said:


> I frequently rent credits from the club using Inventory Specials ($0.07/credit) and Bonus Time ($0.066/credit).  Both of these are less than the per credit cost of my ownership.
> 
> Very economical.
> 
> No housekeeping charges with IS and BT.  Doubly economical.



This I agree with.   I was referring to the normal price per credit not specials


----------



## CO skier (Aug 13, 2018)

breezez said:


> This I agree with.   I was referring to the normal price per credit not specials


What is the normal price for credit rentals from the club?


----------



## breezez (Aug 13, 2018)

CO skier said:


> What is the normal price for credit rentals from the club?


If you need more credits than you have it’s $.15 per credit


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 14, 2018)

CO skier said:


> What is the normal price for credit rentals from the club?



These are typically called FAX which is always $0.08 per credit for Blue and White season. It is also the rate for one Red season booking every five years. Any Red season above that limit costs $0.15 per credit. 

FAX bookings also include housekeeping. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 14, 2018)

breezez said:


> If you need more credits than you have it’s $.15 per credit



FAX is usually much cheaper than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 14, 2018)

If you tell us what you are planning to do we can advise you.

What I will say is this. If you want to use a lot of credits at one time it is pssoible.

Buy a 10k account.

Year 1 get 10k credits, rent in 20k credits with long expiration dates.

Year 2 get 10k credits, rent in another 20k.

Borrow 10k credits.

On year 2 you could conceivably use 70k credits.

If you tell us what your goals are you could get advice on using the various cash options, which are sometimes more economic than using credits.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 14, 2018)

breezez said:


> If you need more credits than you have it’s $.15 per credit


That is the abnormal rate, and only for more than one reservation every five years in Red Season.

As noted, for me and most owners, $0.07/credit and $0.066/credit is the normal credit rental rate.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 14, 2018)

And, just to be 'that guy'......

If you have some special need that your normal account won't handle (why would you suddenly need another 30k credits?).....

You can always plan ahead, buy a firesale account....strip the credits....sell the account.   It's been done.
Also, having two accounts can increase your options in a few ways (fax, bonus etc..)

I have two deposits spacebanked with RCI and Interval as well.  That's another way to extend your credits beyond the normal life span of the account.


----------

